# Sliding ragtops BEWARE OF THIS GUY!!!



## lowdeville

I ordered a sliding top at the end of March 2011,and still have not recieved it,Rick claims it's"on it's way",but this has been the past 3 weeks now(how long does it take to ship from Arizona to North Dakota??),I seen other negative reviews on here in the past,but didn't heed the warnings,anyway here's the place.
http://www.slidingragtops.com/12.html


----------



## REV. chuck

lowdeville said:


> I ordered a sliding top at the end of March 2011,and still have not recieved it,Rick claims it's"on it's way",but this has been the past 3 weeks now(how long does it take to ship from Arizona to North Dakota??),I seen other negative reviews on here in the past,but didn't heed the warnings,anyway here's the place.
> http://www.slidingragtops.com/12.html


im very interested to see if you receive this was gonna order the same one beginning of the year im to understand he builds these :dunno:


----------



## lowdeville

REV. chuck said:


> im very interested to see if you receive this was gonna order the same one beginning of the year im to understand he builds these :dunno:


I get the impression he's the middleman,still no excuse to not get this out,he initially told me no more than 2-3 weeks to build it.


----------



## REV. chuck

shit if that price is his mark up i wanna know who the main guy is thats the cheapest price on the net for them rags


----------



## garageartguy

lowdeville said:


> I ordered a sliding top at the end of March 2011,and still have not recieved it,Rick claims it's"on it's way",but this has been the past 3 weeks now(how long does it take to ship from Arizona to North Dakota??),I seen other negative reviews on here in the past,but didn't heed the warnings,anyway here's the place.
> http://www.slidingragtops.com/12.html


Hey, that's my wagon in the background & my name is Rick but i'm in Texas!!! Anyway, g/l, hope it works out...


----------



## lowdeville

THis is starting to look like I won't be getting my ragtop anytime soon,the guy's got someone taking his calls now,seems to me he's screening them,I been phoning him every day since last week.
If I don't get this soon i'm gonna show up on his doorstep when I'm in Vegas in October,glendale az can't be that far a drive......


----------



## Skim

did these people used to be Street Beat in phoenix?


----------



## REV. chuck

Skim said:


> did these people used to be Street Beat in phoenix?


i think he claims he was making them for street beat


----------



## REV. chuck

About Us 
We have been collecting original sliding ragtop kits and folding sunroof kits for almost 20 years. Starting out as an installer for the extremely popular Britax sliding ragtops back in 1988, when supplies began drying up (they ceased manufacturing and destroyed the original tooling) we began to manufacture our own brand. The last generation of Britax (formerly Weathershield) folding roofs was by far the most common, easy to install, reliable and flawlessly operated sliding ragtop sunroof ever (in our humble opinion). As the early brands became unavailable, our home-grown tops began to increase in popularity and to date, we have produced and shipped nearly 11 thousand kits! Our sliding ragtop kits are built specifically for you in small batches, each customized with the installers (your) color choice and sized for the correct application. 
We have had the most visibility by supplying our folding roof kits to you through Street Beat Customs for the past 16 years. Due to increasing popularity for our tops in additional markets, we have several dealers from which to choose. Street Beat is our longest lasting and oldest customer but prices may vary so feel free to shop around. 
If you are interested in becoming a dealer/installer, give us a call. We are always looking for quality wholesale partners who can handle installation and marketing in your local area. Ask for Rick in our wholesale department or email [email protected] and thanks in advance for your interest.


----------



## lowdeville

Well,got an email stating it will be shipped today,he claims the wharehouse"dropped the ball"and didn't ship it,who knows the real story,I'm just glad it's headed here.


----------



## KAKALAK

cool bro


----------



## lowdeville

KAKALAK said:


> cool bro


:thumbsup:
Just checked the fedex tracking,it's in Grand forks ND,should be delivered @ 1 pm today:boink:
For anyone planning on ordering,just keep in mind the time frame,it won't be the 2-3 week turn around this guy promises.


----------



## 509blueeyez

I ordered one about a year ago,,took them right around 3 and a half weeks to arrive..It was the same guy "Rick" but it all turned out good..G/L with yours


----------



## KAKALAK

lowdeville said:


> :thumbsup:
> Just checked the fedex tracking,it's in Grand forks ND,should be delivered @ 1 pm today:boink:
> For anyone planning on ordering,just keep in mind the time frame,it won't be the 2-3 week turn around this guy promises.


:thumbsup:


----------

